# Bank clock



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

I have an idea, but unfortunately I do not have the electronics experience to do it. Maybe it has already been done, or maybe someone would like to run with the idea.

How about an actual working digital clock on a bank, using electronics like those in a watch or a tiny alarm clock? It could be battery powered or AC powered. It could show just the time, or if someone had the know-how, a temperature probe could be wired to an outdoor sensor, and it could flash the time and temperature just like a real clock.

I know people have used watch faces as actual analog (round) clocks in models. This would be a modern electronic equivalent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would probably be pretty easy to find a really small and inexpensive lady's watch and use the movement in a clock tower. Ideally, you'd have more than one identical one for at least two sides. The nice part about a clock tower is you can have it almost any reasonable size, so you have some flexibility in picking the model of watch.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought about that. Or even some of those toy plastic watches such as those McDonald's occasionally gives away. They would be easier to pull apart even.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I used the small watch part in the cap of an ink pen that incorporated a small digital time display in the 80s. It was the perfect size for HO, easy to remove, but I couldn't illuminate it after it was off of the pen. The LCD display was too dim to really see the time without straining. Perhaps there's one available for slot cars that stays lit that can be separated from the lap counter?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of an analog clock.


----------

